# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Een nieuwelingetje

## lievevrouwbeestje

hoi hoi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mijn naam is yvonne ben 34 woon in almere getrouwd en heb twee kindertjes en ....een psyschische angst stoornis ...en COPD en ....nee verder niks  :Smile: 

Over het eerste kan ik hele boeken vol van schrijven en vertellen . de medicatie psychologen en pyschiaters de hele revue is mij al gepasseerd  :Wink: 

Na kort nadenken besloten te stoppen met de medicatie  :Wink:  en nu sinds 2 weken medicatie loos ik hoop met mensen in contact te komen die ongeveer het zelfde mee maken als ik andere mensen mogen ook hoor !! zodat ik niet meer het gevoel heb dat ik de enige ben .. :Frown: 

groetjes yvonne  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

